
Show HN: A VIM-inspired keyboard only interface for WYSIWYG rich text editor? - molikto
Hello, I am working on a project that you can think as Typora + Vim keybindings.<p>Here is a demo:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=97lAMRrAcF4&amp;feature=youtu.be<p>I have previously posted on reddit&#x2F;r&#x2F;vim here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;vim&#x2F;comments&#x2F;a2kjx9&#x2F;work_in_progress_rich_text_editing_with&#x2F;<p>Do you think there is an audience?<p>Do you think that it needs to be collaborative and implement branching in itself, or it is better just as an editing interface for Markdown and let Git handle branching&#x2F;merging in plain text?
======
knubie
This looks really neat. I would love to download and play around with it.

------
brudgers
Is there a link to the code/implementation?

